

Kickstarted video game project Haunts gets mothballed - angersock
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20003916#sa-ns_mchannel=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa

======
angersock
What's interesting is that apparently the project was written in Go--despite
whatever technical merits it may have, you need to be able to staff your
project to make things happen.

